# '19 Synapse



## tungsten (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm 5'7.5" on a 54 feels huge even w/7cm stem ?


----------



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

There's a question mark there but no question. I'm the same height and 54cm is too large of a bike. A 7cm stem will make for twitchy handling.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Just to give another perspective, I'm 5'5" and I ride a 48" on both my CAAD and SYNAPSE. 

Or try the fit calculator. https://www.competitivecyclist.com/Store/catalog/fitCalculatorBike.jsp


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Get a fitting. 
I’m just under 5’10” and I have a 56 Synaspe and a 56 super 6 Evo and they fit me fine.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

There is more to a correct fit than just your height. Go to a good reputable bike shop and get a fitted properly on this bike.


----------

